# Stain hail damaged cedar fence?



## Gametracker (Jun 27, 2014)

I have an acquaintance with a cedar picket fence which was recently pock-marked with hail. It's a pretty large stretch of fence. He was asking me what I thought about power-spraying and staining the fence to conceal the damage versus replacing it. Not really my area of expertise, but it has me curious if anyone here has had any success with concealing or "cleaning off" hail marks on cedar?


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have taken care of it quite a few times in the past... Usually pressure washing the fence and gong back with a semi-transparent stain takes care of it. Depending on the size of the hail that is.. I have had some hit hard enough to actually dent the cedar and had picky customers who didn't like the dings and dents so we replace those..


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

I've completed a few myself. I'll assume - since you did not say, that it has never been stained. If thats the case a good pressure washing using just a cleaner/brightener product to clean and remove all the old graying fibers and then staining with your, or his choice of stain product. Oftentimes, after cleaning, you may find it has removed all the discoloration associated with the hail damage and he may just want to let it age gracefully (gray) again without staining. Either way is fine. Home owner's insurance will pay the damages.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ive never power washed a fence to remove hail damage but could see it working. I did a project where I had concrete splatter on a fence and power washed it and it looked like a brand new fence when we were done.


----------

